# Grenzen von ext3

## LL0rd

Hallo,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob es irgendwelche Grenzen im ext3 Dateisystem gibt, wie z.B. maximale Pfadlänge, maximale Anzahl an Verzeichnissen und Dateien in einem Pfad, etc.

----------

## Ampheus

http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html

----------

## mrsteven

Der Wikipedia-Artikel zu ext2 ist ebenfalls interessant:

 :Arrow:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext2#Dateisystemgrenzen

Ext3 ist ja im Wesentlichen das gleiche, nur halt mit Journal.

----------

## Xe

Hi!

Also falls du mal mit der maximalen Dategröße, Pfadlänge, etc... Probleme haben solltest, würde ich dir auf jeden fall zu XFS raten.

Tut bei mir schon seit über einem Jahr sehr gute Dienste   :Very Happy:  .

MfG

----------

## LL0rd

Mit XFS habe ich einmal schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, die ich ungerne wiederholen möchte. Als die XFS Partition der Platte voll war, hat sich das ganze System verabschiedet. Ich weiß nicht, woran es genau lag, aber Ich denke, XFS hatte da auch eine nicht unwesentliche Schuld dran. 

Wieso ich gefragt habe: Sehr bald wird eine Website online gehen unter der pro Tag ca. 300 Bilder hochgeladen werden. Aus den 300 Bildern werden dann 1200 Bilder gemacht (Thumbnails, Web View, Print View, Org Bild). Der Autraggeber wollte ursprünglich die Bilder in eine MySQL DB speichern. Nachdem ich dem mittels eines Benchmarks (Stresstest) gezeigt habe, dass es eine schlechte Idee ist, wollte er etwas besseres hören. Der Server, auf dem die Website läuft, ist afaik eine ext3 Maschine.

----------

## m.b.j.

Kommt doch drauf an, wie du die Bilder organisierst. Du kannst die Tiefe des Baumes ja stark beeinflussen.

/images/$jahr/$monat/$tag/$bildnummer/

     -orig.gif

     -thumb.gif

     -usw

so solltest du nicht an die Grenzen von ext3 kommen. Sicherlich können Vorgaben für dein Setup erfordern, dass du es nicht so regeln kannst. Aber sicher kannst du durch ein bisschen probieren den Pfadnamen kurz genug für ext3 halten.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

die Bilder würde ich schon per MySQL organisieren, nur eben nicht als Blob in der Datenbank speichern (dafür ist MySQL nicht ausgelegt).

Dann jeweils 1000 Bilder in ein Verzeichnis, wenn das voll ist, wird ein neues erstellt.

So kannst du das Spiel unendlich weit treiben, wenn du bei 1000 Verzeichnissen bist, machst du das Hauptverzeichnis zum Unterverzeichnis und kannst wieder 999 neue Verzeichnisse mit je 1000 Unterverzeichnissen erstellen usw.

ChrisM

----------

